# Mini sondage: la taille de votre kernel

## arlequin

L'intérêt est sans doute limité, mais comme chui curieux, j'aimerai bien savoir quelle est la taille de vos kernel (bzImage) en moyenne.

Personnellement, j'navigue entre 1000ko et 1300ko... ma dernière compilation d'un noyaux xfs 2.4.20 est monté à 1300ko, sachant que je n'ai pratiquement rien intégré en dur...

Voilà, soyez nombreux à répondre   :Wink: 

----------

## sergio

Je peut dire que sur mes derniers noyeau je tourne rarement à moins de 800 ko... C'est vrai que les systèmes de fichiers journalisés comme XFS et ReiserFs sont consommateurs de place dans le noyeau....

A+

----------

## DuF

le mien fait actuellement 973075 octets. Mais j'aipas cherché à optimiser quoi que ce soit pour le moment, je pense que j'ai mis quelques trucs dont je ne me sers pas, faudrait que je vérifie mais pour le moment la taille me va...

----------

## Arcord

Question bête:

comment voit-on la taille du noyau (et à plus forte raison la taille de n'importe quel fichier)?

----------

## arlequin

En fait, la taille t'es indiqué à la fin du 'make bzImage'...

Et pour voir la taille, tu fais un 'ls -l'   :Wink: 

----------

## Doudou

1.2M - gaming-2.4.20   :Arrow:   un peut optimisé

----------

## vibidoo

1.2Mo , kernel 2.4.20 , pas optimisé .

Machine servant pour tout et tout ( Ut2003 , Internet ,dvd-divx, bureautique )

----------

## S_Oz

1228Ko Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r1 (gcc version 3.2.2) 

Il n'y a pas trop de superflux dans le mien. 

Je pense que c'est une taille normal pour une machine qui fait serveur et poste de travail.

----------

## arlequin

Petite idée, on pourrait faire un sondage pour voir quelles sont les différents kernels utilisés (gaming, gentoo, xfs...) par les gens...

----------

## Doudou

tu peux lancer un petit POLL!    :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

je récapépète  :Smile: 

noyau gaming-sources-r2 : 973075 octets

Mon linux me sert de serv IRC(avec ssl), FTP(avec tls), Apache, SSH, CVS, et de poste desktop : bureautique, jeux (wolf, serious sam, nwn...), internet, developpement (un petit peu)....

----------

## Arcord

Gaming-sources: 1543845 octets.

Glurps   :Confused:   va falloir que j'optimise un peu tout ça.

----------

## Doudou

C arlequin qui va faire un complex!!    :Laughing: 

----------

## Yann

J'vous bat tous: j'en suis à 0Ko!!!   :Laughing:  (trois jours que ma machine tourne sur l'image LiveCD, j'attends que ma connection au net soit rétablie par mon gentil provider pour enfin télécharger les jolis sources d'un mignon kernel!).

----------

## cylgalad

Noyau "kernel.org" pas de reiserfs/xfs ou autre

/boot/bzImage : 791 ko

/lib/modules/2.4.20/ : 9.9 Mo

Moralité : compilez en modules :lol

----------

## TGL

```
thomas@gromit linux $ du -h arch/i386/boot/bzImage

1.2M    arch/i386/boot/bzImage
```

Et plus en détails :

```
912K    fs/fs.o

592K    net/network.o

456K    drivers/pci/driver.o

272K    drivers/acpi/acpi.o

272K    arch/i386/kernel/kernel.o

264K    drivers/scsi/scsidrv.o

240K    drivers/char/char.o

216K    kernel/kernel.o

200K    drivers/ide/idedriver.o

116K    mm/mm.o

108K    drivers/video/video.o

96K     drivers/block/block.o

64K     drivers/usb/usbdrv.o

44K     drivers/cdrom/driver.o

36K     ipc/ipc.o

24K     arch/i386/kernel/head.o

16K     drivers/input/inputdrv.o

16K     arch/i386/mm/mm.o

12K     init/main.o

12K     init/do_mounts.o

12K     drivers/net/net.o

12K     arch/i386/kernel/init_task.o

4.0K    init/version.o

4.0K    drivers/misc/misc.o

4.0K    drivers/media/media.o
```

Pour avoir cette liste, j'ai fait (dans /usr/src/linux):

 - "make -n bzImage" pour simuler une compilation (parceque c'était déjà compilé)

 - copier-coller de la grosse ligne de linking qu'il y a à la fin vers mon éditeur de texte favori

 - nettoyage à la main de la ligne pour garder juste la liste des ".o" (un par ligne), et sauvegarde en /tmp/plop

 - for f in ` cat /tmp/plop `; do du -h $f; done | sort -nr

Tout ça pour dire que « non, je ne suis pas un gourou du shell, et je n'ai pas la ligne magique qui ferait tout ça d'un coup »   :Wink: 

Bon, et puis sinon ça aussi :

```
thomas@gromit / $ du -sh /lib/modules/2.4.20-ck4/

5.0M    /lib/modules/2.4.20-ck4
```

----------

## TGL

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 912K    fs/fs.o
> 
> ...

 

<megalomanie>

Oui oui, il m'arrive de me citer moi-même...

</megalomanie>

Première remarque: les fs c'est gros. (Là, c'est sans XFS). Vous avez des expérience de fs compilés en modules ? Parceque bon, je pourrai très bien ne laisser que ext2/3 pour booter, et charger le reste après... Mais un truc que je me demande par exemple: est-ce que y'a moyen de faire que ces fs se chargent tous seuls quand y'en a besoin, ou est-ce qu'on doit les lister dans le modules.autoload ?

Deuxième remarque: le net aussi c'est gros. Là, y'a pas le drivers de ma carte, ni tout ce qui est firewall/QOS/etc. Y'a juste tcp/ip, ou presque... Cylgalad, toi qui a fait tout plein de modules, t'as réussi à le descendre à combien ce morceau là ?

----------

## Vinsss

 *Quote:*   

> Vous avez des expérience de fs compilés en modules ? Parceque bon, je pourrai très bien ne laisser que ext2/3 pour booter, et charger le reste après... Mais un truc que je me demande par exemple: est-ce que y'a moyen de faire que ces fs se chargent tous seuls quand y'en a besoin, ou est-ce qu'on doit les lister dans le modules.autoload ? 

 

Justement après avoir lu ton post je me suis demandé si j'avais mis le module vfat et fat dans modules.autoload ...

Ben en fait non et apparement, d'après un petit test quand on fait un "mount" les modules correspondants au type de fichiers à monter sont chargés ! Cool non  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

 *Vinsss wrote:*   

> Ben en fait non et apparement, d'après un petit test quand on fait un "mount" les modules correspondants au type de fichiers à monter sont chargés ! Cool non 

 

Ah bah ça c'est une bonne nouvelle. Merci bien pour l'info.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ganjo

mon kern principal (2.21 d'alac cox) me fait 900ko

celui de dev que jutilis de temps a autre, 2.5.jsais plus quoi, me fait quand meme plus de 2Mo, se qui est un peut enorme pour un kern... par il faut dire que je ne met pratiqmenet rien en module

----------

## cylgalad

Détails des modules : (du /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/)

```

12K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/acpi/ospm/ac_adapter

16K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/acpi/ospm/battery

32K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/acpi/ospm/busmgr

12K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/acpi/ospm/button

12K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/acpi/ospm/ec

16K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/acpi/ospm/processor

16K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/acpi/ospm/system

16K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/acpi/ospm/thermal

136K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/acpi/ospm

140K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/acpi

1.8M   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/atm

24K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/block

48K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/cdrom

216K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char/joystick

300K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char

76K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/i2c

44K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/ide

56K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/input

196K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/message/i2o

200K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/message

144K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/net

76K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/parport

60K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/pnp

276K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/scsi

88K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/sound/emu10k1

408K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/sound

24K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/usb/hcd

44K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/usb/storage

328K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/usb

1.8M   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/video

5.6M   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers

24K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/autofs

16K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/cramfs

92K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/ext3

48K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/fat

76K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/jbd

196K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/jfs

84K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/lockd

36K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/minix

16K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/msdos

108K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/nfs

76K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/nfsd

776K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/nls

76K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/ntfs

236K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/reiserfs

64K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/smbfs

120K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/udf

44K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/umsdos

24K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/vfat

2.1M   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs

76K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/atm

356K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter

372K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/ipv4

104K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sunrpc

556K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net

28K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/lib/zlib_deflate

32K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/lib

40K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/arch/i386/kernel

44K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/arch/i386

48K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/arch

92K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/sound/acore/oss

52K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/sound/acore/seq/oss

180K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/sound/acore/seq

524K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/sound/acore

48K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/sound/synth/emux

60K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/sound/synth

64K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/sound/pci/ac97

120K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1

188K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/sound/pci

776K   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/sound

9.1M   /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel

```

les 1.8M dans /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/atm, c'est les drivers de ma Bewan adsl pci, de même, /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/video c'est le fameux driver nVidia.

D'ailleurs je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il faudrait que je mette ext3 en dur dans le noyau, ça m'éviterait un avertissement au démarrage !

----------

## magnet

```

hardcore linux # du -k /boot/current

1137    /boot/current

```

on dirai que je suis dans la bonne moyenne, j'utilise un 2.5.65-mm3 , avec reiseirfs.ma machine est un portable, forcement g l acpi , et le controlle de la frequence du cpu, ainsi que sysfs.

----------

## Koon

Hehehe c'est moi qui est le plus petit :

```
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       836598 Apr 16 14:54 /boot/bzImage
```

Gnap gnap

----------

## DuF

 *Koon wrote:*   

> Hehehe c'est moi qui est le plus petit :
> 
> ```
> -rw-r--r--    1 root     root       836598 Apr 16 14:54 /boot/bzImage
> ```
> ...

 

Pas sûr, y a cylgalad qui en a un de 791Ko, à vérifier après une conversion du tiens en Ko combien cela donne, mais vous ne devez pas être loin  :Smile: 

----------

## Koon

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Pas sûr, y a cylgalad qui en a un de 791Ko, à vérifier après une conversion du tiens en Ko combien cela donne, mais vous ne devez pas être loin 

 

Zut zut j'avais mal lu le thread, c'est lui le plus fort... (836598 bytes = 817 Ko)   :Embarassed: 

-K

----------

## DuF

tu dois être 2ème, on pourrait faire le podium   :Laughing: 

----------

## arlequin

Et si après avoir booté on fait un 'cat /dev/null > /boot/vmlinuz', on gagne ??   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## DuF

oui tu gagnes   :Laughing: 

----------

## arlequin

Tiens, en mettant le support XFS (et ce qui va avec) en module, j'ai gagné 300ko sur mon kernel... mouhahahahaha   :Wink: 

----------

## dioxmat

751 ko chez moi, bcp de modules. je comprends pas comment on peut arriver a 1.2mo :)

c'est un -ck4 patche a la main en plus au fait. dailleurs v passer au ck6 tiens.

pour le poll des noyaux, c une bonne idee, je viens de le creer.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49546

----------

## Arcord

Suite à ce topic, j'ai recompilé mon noyau.

avant:

Gaming-sources: 1543845 octets. 

maintenant:

Gaming-sources: 1080964 octets.

Y'a du mieux.  :Smile: 

Mais je vais devoir encore peaufiner tout ça.  :Wink: 

----------

